# What happened to bike flights?



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 3, 2019)

So I just went to ship a bike tonight through Bike Flights and discovered that they are now using UPS. Not only is this concerning in the aspect that UPS tends to be a lot tougher on packages than FedEx (in my experience) but also the pricing has climbed drastically. A bike I’ve shipped many times over weight and size wise and to the Los Angeles would normally be $55 to ship was coming up at $87 tonight. And that’s going to a business which is normally $5 cheaper than a residence. So basically that’s about a $37 increase. This is a real bummer for buyers and sellers. Just wondering if anyone else had encountered this and if anyone had any idea why the change? Super bummed about this.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 3, 2019)

Had the same problem with cabinets I sold but buyers paid shipping.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2019)

Have you seen this thread?   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-what-do-you-guys-think-about-bikeflights.149742/ 

FedX probably told BikeFlights to get lost.


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 3, 2019)

Either way, it’s still a screaming good deal for a 55lbs oversized box. Hard to complain


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 3, 2019)

They want $16 to schedule a pick up. F that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2019)

I guess its true that all good things have to come to an end.  It was kind of a game changer for the hobby, Shipping a whole bike from ME to CA for $50 seemed too good to be true but I did it several times.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2019)

Bikeflights probably swapped carriers because of all of the insurance claims. They'll soon find out it wasn't the carrier but the terrible pack jobs that is the problem. I feel bad for bikeflights. As I've seen a ton of bikeflights bashing threads on here which should be bikeflights praising threads for honoring/paying insurance claims for obvious packing failures. Of course there have been a few obvious carrier caused instances, but the majority of the blame lies on the packer.

My .02


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 3, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Bikeflights probably swapped carriers because of all of the insurance claims. They'll soon find out it wasn't the carrier but the terrible pack jobs that is the problem. I feel bad for bikeflights. As I've seen a ton of bikeflights bashing threads on here which should be bikeflights praising threads for honoring/paying insurance claims for obvious packing failures. Of course there have been a few obvious carrier caused instances, but the majority of the blame lies on the packer.
> 
> My .02




Agreed 100%. I have personally shipped close to 80 bikes all over the country. I am an absolute nut when it comes to packing. I only know of one bike that got messed up and it was the rear fender getting smashed from the box being upside down. Otherwise, no issues at all. I have received bikes that were packaged very carelessly and the bikes were damaged as a result. But I never made a claim for that. It’s not the carriers fault. But I know some people who go as far as to even brag about making claims and getting money, not cool. Unfortunately it screws us all in the end. Hopefully it will all get sorted out and charges will come down a bit, but if it doesn’t, at least we know why. Bike flights has always been kick ass in my opinion.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 3, 2019)

So I just tried again after repacking a Schwinn Cruiser in a more standard sized box and I get all the way to the end of the label and it stops me and says “Oh my, our carrier partners didn’t respond to your request”. What the heck does that mean? So now 2 nights in a row I can’t even ship a bike even if I am ok with the $87 fee. This is super frustrating


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> So I just tried again after repacking a Schwinn Cruiser in a more standard sized box and I get all the way to the end of the label and it stops me and says “Oh my, our carrier partners didn’t respond to your request”. What the heck does that mean? So now 2 nights in a row I can’t even ship a bike even if I am ok with the $87 fee. This is super frustrating




I don't understand. Everything is so simple and easy these days, what could go wrong.


----------



## Kato (Apr 6, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> So I just tried again after repacking a Schwinn Cruiser in a more standard sized box and I get all the way to the end of the label and it stops me and says “Oh my, our carrier partners didn’t respond to your request”. What the heck does that mean? So now 2 nights in a row I can’t even ship a bike even if I am ok with the $87 fee. This is super frustrating




I just tried to do the normal info thing and got the same “Oh my, our carrier partners didn’t respond to your request”. 
Anybody else have issues with this - a solution on how to get past or fix.........?
I'll be calling BikeFlights and UPS on Monday to try and get info.

Never had any issues with FedEx.......UPS   0 for 1


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I don't understand. Everything is so simple and easy these days, what could go wrong.



Ain't that the truth!! Two steps forward, ten steps back!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 6, 2019)

I got a call back yesterday from them and it had to do with me putting in the zip code in on the first screen. The lady instructed me to just type the city in and a list of possible options would pop up, then select my choice. I did it again and it worked. She also told me that the rates should be going down in the next few weeks. Hopefully things smooth out because at this point I’m feeling quite discouraged about the changes in carriers.


----------



## Kato (Apr 6, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I got a call back yesterday from them and it had to do with me putting in the zip code in on the first screen. The lady instructed me to just type the city in and a list of possible options would pop up, then select my choice. I did it again and it worked. She also told me that the rates should be going down in the next few weeks. Hopefully things smooth out because at this point I’m feeling quite discouraged about the changes in carriers.




I tried that.......entered zip - choices dropped down so I chose the one I wanted and got the message
Maybe i'll try it again later.........after a couple beers


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 6, 2019)

Hmm, might have to call them. Poor people who answer the phones have been taking a beating. It’s not their fault, go easy on them.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 6, 2019)

Kato said:


> I tried that.......entered zip - choices dropped down so I chose the one I wanted and got the message
> Maybe i'll try it again later.........after a couple beers




Hmm, might have to call them. Poor people who answer the phones have been taking a beating. It’s not their fault, go easy on them


----------



## Kato (Apr 14, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hmm, might have to call them. Poor people who answer the phones have been taking a beating. It’s not their fault, go easy on them.




Ended up going with ShipBikes and everything went just fine - actually very happy and went smooooooooooooth !!
Basically the same type service as Bikeflights - drop at FedEx and they handle the bike.
Shipped the bike for $60.........BikeFlights *started* at $89.95 and that was without insurance and before it locked up again with same message


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 16, 2019)

I've shipped 3 bike related items through shipbikes so far, since bikeflights switched to ups. So far, zero issues.
I also checked bikeflights prices for each of the 3 labels, and all 3 were slightly cheaper through shipbikes. Plus I have the convenience of dropping them off at the same location as before.

The only thing I found mildly frustrating about shipbikes is, I can't for the life of me figure out how to set up an account like I have with bikeflights. It's nice to have some of the info saved so I don't have to type everything each time. 
The only thing I can see on shipbikes website is a page to log in to an existing account, but nowhere to create one.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 23, 2019)

Perhaps you have to call them to create it?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 23, 2019)

Sadly, this means the vultures who sell bikes on eBay and want $150. for shipping, will now want $200. To hell in a hand basket I say!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 23, 2019)

If it helps any, I got Tempest via UPS and my USPS people are also outstanding...I suspect that you have guerrilla gorillas along your routes.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 23, 2019)

I am really enjoying shipbikes.com,  5 dollars and they pick it up from my garage. 

200 dollars additional insurance was 2 dollars. 

Each bike has arrived a day earlier than the original delivery estimate. 

Nothing but good so far.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2019)

I see conflicting info on the shipbikes.com website. In one place it says max ground shipping 60lbs box included. A different place on the homepage says 75lbs? Anyone shipped over 60lbs and have a problem? I also didn't see a place to create an account and am awaiting a response. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2019)

just received a Bikeflights carton (UPS) fast and box in in perfect shape!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I see conflicting info on the shipbikes.com website. In one place it says max ground shipping 60lbs box included. A different place on the homepage says 75lbs? Anyone shipped over 60lbs and have a problem? I also didn't see a place to create an account and am awaiting a response. V/r Shawn





on the ground shipping.


Cardboard Box (either new or recycled), weight limit 75 lbs.
To reduce damages on non-electric bicycles we recommend a weight limit of 55 lbs.
Electric bicycles with lithium-ion batteries can not be shipped to Alaska or Hawaii.
*All electric bicycles must have the batteries installed in the bicycle.*

Hard Plastic Bicycle Case, weight limit 75 lbs.

AirCaddy (triangular container 58" x 22" x 31"), weight limit 60 lbs.

eBike Shipper (43" x 11" x 32"), weight limit 60 lbs.

eWheelShipper Box (for 2 wheels only, 42" x 7" x 27"), weight limit 25 lbs.

Anything from the U.S. to Canada, cannot be more than 60 lbs, starts at 179.00, and is supposed to be for personal, non-commercial items.

Any other international, call for assistance.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2019)

From a different page of the website
2. Pack your bicycle using the manufacturer’s instructions. Maximum weight allowed for ground shipping (including the box) is 60 pounds


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2019)

"Maximum weight allowed for ground shipping (including the box) is 60 pounds "

Yep, it does show that, interesting.    The heaviest I have sent so far was 57 pounds, so I don't know.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2019)

Just received a message that if you want to set up an account you must contact them. Once your shipping total exceeds $500 for the year you get 5% off the following year. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> From a different page of the website
> 2. Pack your bicycle using the manufacturer’s instructions. Maximum weight allowed for ground shipping (including the box) is 60 pounds



I have shipped 4 Bikes I always list 70 lbs never a problem with either co


----------



## fattyre (May 2, 2019)

Used to ship my bike and related gear to my destination in my hard shell bike case via bike flights.   Typical weight was 100lbs.  Case alone weighs nearly 30 pounds.    Guess it’s back to airline freight prices...


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 12, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> If it helps any, I got Tempest via UPS and my USPS people are also outstanding...I suspect that you have guerrilla gorillas along your routes.



Except when you ask the postmaster to redeliver and they don't.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 12, 2019)

I’ve shipped many of bikes with bikeflights all over the country. I just went on to ship a bike to Idaho from Minnesota normally would have been around $65. $108 with the new carrier and set up they have going this was with pickup and free $100 insurance. I’ll definitely be looking for other options to ship with.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 12, 2019)

Just went on shipbikes same address box size and pickup options. There price $69 from Minnesota to Idaho. I think I’ll be going that route from here on out.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 12, 2019)

I just used SHIPBIKES.COM to send a Cycletruck from California to Florida.
 I had to use two boxes with a total weight over 100 pounds. 
I believe the end price was about $104. 
I’ll definitely be using them again.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 12, 2019)

I shipped some parts to a Caber about a month ago with bikeflights and I got an email from them when the package went out for delivery saying the address didn't exist. The email said the package would be held at the UPS facility while they waited for me to update with correct address. I verified the address was indeed correct and emailed this info back to bikeflights. Bikeflights apologized for the mistake, delivered my package and then gave me a freaking $150 credit!!! My original shipping cost had been only $33. Blew my mind.


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I see conflicting info on the shipbikes.com website. In one place it says max ground shipping 60lbs box included. A different place on the homepage says 75lbs? Anyone shipped over 60lbs and have a problem? I also didn't see a place to create an account and am awaiting a response. V/r Shawn





Shipped roughly 25 bike boxes from east coast and midwest to west coast....all varying weights...most over 65 pounds.
NO issues
Note.... you can 'fudge' a little... apparently a couple of pounds over they don't sweat or an inch or two


----------



## piercer_99 (May 22, 2019)

Well, shipbikes have increased their rates a little.  I priced a set of wheels for shipping about 3 weeks ago, today I shipped them and it is ten dollars more.

Oh well.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Well, shipbikes have increased their rates a little.  I priced a set of wheels for shipping about 3 weeks ago, today I shipped them and it is ten dollars more.
> 
> Oh well.




Sounds like the old sales trick, bait, hook and then screw?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 22, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Sounds like the old sales trick, bait, hook and then screw?



My rates have not increased with them. If you have pick up and residential delivery that would cost 10.00 more.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 22, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> My rates have not increased with them. If you have pick up and residential delivery that would cost 10.00 more.



I had figured that in on the initial quote, so I could put the shipping in the cost of the sale.


----------

